# 4wd Buggy



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a 4WD elec buggy for this up comming year any ideas what to get?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Something Different*

Try a TC3 "O" V2
www.rcproductdesigns.com

Thanks
Dan


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

thats nice but youhave to order every thing witch is an inconvienenc.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

ML23 said:


> thats nice but youhave to order every thing witch is an inconvienenc.



I am very focused on the best customer service.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yea the tc3 o v2 is a very nice car but you are pry looking to buy a car that comes as a kit you build it and your done. well obviously the xxx-4 is a decent car but the car doesent like the rough stuff. and its front end is very fragile. but team losi re released the xx-4 worlds edition. but this car is also very expensive. yokomo has a very nice looking 4wd as does kyosho. but I also like the x factory x-5 but sadly it is also a kit. but a very nice car none the less.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

ive heard these buggys in generl afr fragile, is this a fair statement?


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Get a TC3 "O" Dan has the best customer service you can get. I love my car and parts are available at your LHS except for the ARMS but he has really fast shipping.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

but then i have to buy a tc3 and the conversion kit then off road shocks. right???


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Download the instructions off the website and it will show and tell you everything you need.

I picked up a tc3-o and like it so far. Fragile is applied to all cars when you drive hard or hit things. I think it is a very good design and very comparable to the BJ4 which cost to dang much and the mrc academy.

There is a MIP conversion kit on e-bay if you want to get it - I think buy it now price is $1300 - I seen one of these if the flesh back in the day and it was cool as heck.

If you dont like the conversion we are talking about I would pick a mrc academy. Simple and a little easier to work on in my opinion.

mc


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

It is still less than a Losi kit check out ebay you can get a TC3 for $50-100 depending on how much stuff you get with the package. any 1/10 shocks will work even the old gold tub RC10 shocks that are stuck in the attic.

oh I forgot there will be three TC3 O cars running at Medina this summer. 
YOU COULD MAKE IT 4 Me, Mike and Tony.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I am sure if you get one we will help you get it up and going and dialed.

It will be a good time this summer at Medina if we can get the 4wd class going.

mike


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I bought my XXX4-G last month.(used) By some twist of fate it is staying together. All I ever heard was how "fragile" these things are. Mine has been consistant and solid enough to lead the points at the local track...not that I'm the best driver by a long shot, but the other brands never finish a race.. Try the Losi...just put a 19T in it to get the hang of driving it first if you've never ran MOD...You'll love it.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

That might work well if there is other people at medina running it.i was leaning towards the academy but if more people are running the tc3o at medina, it might be easier to get set up help and a spare part in a pinch.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There are plenty of options for 4wd buggies at this point. If you've never owned a 4wd, then make sure you can get support for whatever you buy. The support can be locally or online, but it doesn't hurt to have a car that other people are driving at the track you will race at. Since 4wd electric isn't usually the biggest class, tracks may not stock every part you need. So your choices are to make sure you have spare parts, a well stocked hobbyshop/track, or other racers to count on. The other key with 4wd is not having too much motor. Better to be a little underpowered and in control than out of control and breaking.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There are plenty of options for 4wd buggies at this point. If you've never owned a 4wd, then make sure you can get support for whatever you buy. The support can be locally or online, but it doesn't hurt to have a car that other people are driving at the track you will race at. Since 4wd electric isn't usually the biggest class, tracks may not stock every part you need. So your choices are to make sure you have spare parts, a well stocked hobbyshop/track, or other racers to count on. The other key with 4wd is not having too much motor. Better to be a little underpowered and in control than out of control and breaking.


Excellent points Indy Racer!!
I have had people ask me to make them solid A Arms. Solid this and solid that. I have always said the same thing.. At the speeds we are traveling... If the A Arm doesn't break, Something else would. What would your full size car look like if you hit the side of a building or a pole at 35 MPH or more??? 

So any car you choose is durable to a point.... 

Dan


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I have been running 4WD now for 2 years. With 18 years of prior racing experiance I have found 4WD a fun way to run since I want to run more than one class and have given up on stock class. Running a brushless motor and having a XX4 and a XXX-4G+ I'd say yes, there are things that break and you will do more maintenance than with any 2WD. More parts are moving so there is more to break. I have lawn darted, flipped, and crashed the buggys many times and I'd say they hold up rather well looking at the power we put into them and as hard as we twist the buggy. If I put as much power in my truck as I did my 4WD, I'd tear up at least as many, if not more parts than I do in my 4WD.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am getting back into 4WD, and picked up XXX4. 

When I got the car, I tore it all down to parts and screws. When time came to put it back together, it went very smoothly.

I agree on all posts above, if you hit anything hard and fast, something will break. Just don't hit anything. LOL

Jerry
__________________________
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

picke up a 4wd and was wondering what parts i should stock up on, the lhs doesnt have much in stock but can order it and get it in about three days.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

what did you get, when are you going to run at Ashtabula?
ohyea and I have a ton of Revo stuff for sale!


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

i got an academy pro, used but it came with some extra arms and schock towers and stuff, plus if had associated schocks on it. it seems realy nice. any body have any idea for a base set up the manual is no help. im probably gonna run for a few weekd with a stock motor till i get used to it then move up(iam not that good just started racing two months ago, and that was tc)
any help you guys can give me would be great.

thanks
Drunk Mike


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

The academy pro looks like a really nice buggy, but they seem to break quite abit (and parts are pretty hard to get at the LHS for some reason), but still it is a good looking buggy and If i got one that is probably what i would get also, 
Good luck and have fun,
CDW


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

You will have to run a few batteries through it and just start changing one thing at a time. Strongsville Hobby should have all the parts you need.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

seems like alot of "ohio"-ians here. ;-)
im saving up for my tc3-o =)


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah junior said he has some everything else he can get in a few days.

any idea what wiat shock oil, and springs would be good to start with??


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I have Associated shocks on my TC3 "O" and run 40wt with blue truck front springs and blue buggy rear springs. It is soft but works well, big air is not fast anyway!


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

what about a BJ4


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i think most 4wds chassis smack... regardless what kind of 4wd it is. they all dont have the ground clearance that buggy or trucks have...


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I see a lot of deals on the Losi xx4. I think some people may be switching to a new X-5


----------

